# DPL Expansion



## timbuck (May 10, 2019)

Gonna grab some popcorn. Maybe even a Coors light while I watch the comments on this one.

https://www.soccertoday.com/dpl-expands-nationally/

From Noah Gins, Albion:
“The DPL continues to create a pathway for players to find success and gain a great competitive model and excellent exposure,” said Gins. “To expand nationally and bring in the top clubs will enable the DPL to meet the needs of more talented players in the USA.”

“DPL AND ECNL COMPETE WITH SIMILAR PLAYER POOLS WITH GAMES ON A COMPARABLE LEVEL.”

Noah Gins
“The DA is the highest level of player development in the USA. The DPL and ECNL are both competitive in the youth soccer landscape, but the advantage of the DPL is that players are able to advance to the DA,” added Gins. "


----------



## jpeter (May 10, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Gonna grab some popcorn. Maybe even a Coors light while I watch the comments on this one.
> 
> https://www.soccertoday.com/dpl-expands-nationally/
> 
> ...


Just another league.... marketing

Reminds me of Disney....let's pretend where something..

Cal south league so who's getting the franchise /licensee $$$ so the other states club can pretend to play in something.

DA can take players from any league but there own without restrictions within the add windows so if that's your goal just be aware of that.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 10, 2019)

Noah Gins, Albion Executive Director, has distinguished himself with the dubious achievement of leading a club to the bottom position in every age group of the SW Division of the Girls DA.  A collective -144 goal differential this season.  Fear not, Barry Ritson, whose sole decent DA team will graduate next year, and whose remaining teams will again be chasing Albion's for that bottom spot next season, has his back.

The problem with youth soccer is that the less experienced parents will not realize this group is just marketing their own clubs, and this is a press release.  How many clubs used the words "excited" in the first line of their quote?  They need better writers.

For another perspective, I would go back to this interview.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2019)

timbuck said:


> “DPL AND ECNL COMPETE WITH SIMILAR PLAYER POOLS WITH GAMES ON A COMPARABLE LEVEL"


Now that’s some funny stuff right there!


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2019)

Can someone ask NG if he is willing to put on a DPL vs ECNL tournament?
Winner take all -  If ECNL wins more games, then DPL goes away.  If DPL wins more games, then Christian Lavers (ECNL president) has to sing "I'm a little Teapot" at the US Soccer HQ every morning for 3 months.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 10, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Can someone ask NG if he is willing to put on a DPL vs ECNL tournament?
> Winner take all -  If ECNL wins more games, then DPL goes away.  If DPL wins more games, then Christian Lavers (ECNL president) has to sing "I'm a little Teapot" at the US Soccer HQ every morning for 3 months.


If it is winner take all, then wouldn't ECNL have to go away if DPL won more games?  It won't happen, but lets at least make the wager fair.


----------



## jellybelly71 (May 10, 2019)

In reference to the Albion comments above, no doubt the Albion GU15, GU16/17 and GU18/19 teams are struggling in the win column. And since these are the DA age groups that are tracked by standings on the USSDA website, the optics are poor for Albion GDA. But check back this time next year:

-  Albion incoming DA GU14s (2006) just won National Cup and are headed to Far West Regionals. This team finished first in the DPL, the top league for DA clubs at the GU13 level.  

-  Albion current DA GU14s (2005) have 11W, 12L and 2 draws this year with ~50 GF and ~50 GA.

-  Albion current DA GU16s (2003) have been sequestered in the Pilot this year and are undefeated in league play, admittedly against weakened 03 sides from clubs who elected to play their strongest 03s up at the GU16/17 level as opposed to Albion’s decision to keep the 02/03 team comprised entirely of 02s. But this is the same 03 side that made playoffs last year in the inaugural GDA season and was 3W and 1 draw against the San Diego DA sides (with two wins against LAGSD and one win and one draw with Surf.)

-  Albion 2007s made it to the quarters of Nation Cup this year.

As many on this forum correctly predicted at the inception of DA, getting the DA designation didn’t guarantee immediate success in the win column. A DA program’s success will be better measured over a longer arc. My breakdown of the successful Albion teams above may be mildly interesting to fellow Albion parents who have a vested interest in the club’s success. I’m sure the breakdown is yawn-inducing to others. I post this because the negativity aimed toward Albion DA permeating this forum doesn’t mirror my experience with the club.  As for the DPL and it’s expansion, I have no insights at all.


----------



## socalkdg (May 10, 2019)

Since this is about DPL expansion, you didn't mention anything about Albion's 2004 or 2005 DPL team.


----------



## socalkdg (May 10, 2019)

jellybelly71 said:


> As many on this forum correctly predicted at the inception of DA, getting the DA designation didn’t guarantee immediate success in the win column. A DA program’s success will be better measured over a longer arc. My breakdown of the successful Albion teams above may be mildly interesting to fellow Albion parents who have a vested interest in the club’s success. I’m sure the breakdown is yawn-inducing to others. I post this because the negativity aimed toward Albion DA permeating this forum doesn’t mirror my experience with the club.  As for the DPL and it’s expansion, I have no insights at all.


 You are correct though that measuring DA success shouldn't be about wins and losses.   The 2005 DPL team does play possession and should improve as time goes on.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 10, 2019)

jellybelly71 said:


> In reference to the Albion comments above, no doubt the Albion GU15, GU16/17 and GU18/19 teams are struggling in the win column. And since these are the DA age groups that are tracked by standings on the USSDA website, the optics are poor for Albion GDA. But check back this time next year:
> 
> -  Albion incoming DA GU14s (2006) just won National Cup and are headed to Far West Regionals. This team finished first in the DPL, the top league for DA clubs at the GU13 level.
> 
> ...


I have seen the Albion 06, 05, and 04’s team play. I hope that they can get the 05’s and 04’s playing like their 06’s. The 06 team is fantastic and I have said this many a time over the course of 2-3 years. Their run at NC through the more difficult side of the bracket was impressive. The key to their play comes from MW the coach. I think his influence at the DA level would be a huge catalyst for further progression of their DA teams. Though I do not think he will be involved in DA. Maybe someone can answer if that’s true or not. Not to put a blight on the 06’s success, but not all teams in DPL 06 played 12 games. More than likely Legends would have won DPL if playing a full schedule.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 10, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I have seen the Albion 06, 05, and 04’s team play. I hope that they can get the 05’s and 04’s playing like their 06’s. The 06 team is fantastic and I have said this many a time over the course of 2-3 years. Their run at NC through the more difficult side of the bracket was impressive. The key to their play comes from MW the coach. I think his influence at the DA level would be a huge catalyst for further progression of their DA teams. Though I do not think he will be involved in DA. Maybe someone can answer if that’s true or not. Not to put a blight on the 06’s success, but not all teams in DPL 06 played 12 games. More than likely Legends would have won DPL if playing a full schedule.


Agree with this. 04 and 05 are not particularly pretty to watch. MWs teams are indeed great and not just his 06. His 07 are too and the 08 are getting there. My 06 would likely be playing for him were we still in SD.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 10, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Agree with this. 04 and 05 are not particularly pretty to watch. MWs teams are indeed great and not just his 06. His 07 are too and the 08 are getting there. My 06 would likely be playing for him were we still in SD.


Yes, I have seen his 07’s they are following suit. Didn’t know your daughter played for him.


----------



## soccer5210 (May 10, 2019)

My 03 played for MW years ago at Newport Mesa. He’s a great coach.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 10, 2019)

soccer5210 said:


> My 03 played for MW years ago at Newport Mesa. He’s a great coach.


I totally remember him there. Use to set up scrimmages with him. We use to set up double headers. His older's would play before or after the younger's.


----------



## soccer5210 (May 10, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I totally remember him there. Use to set up scrimmages with him. We use to set up double headers. His older's would play before or after the younger's.


I bet we played you then. I was so bummed when he told us that he was going to Albion but happy for him that he didn’t have to keep making that brutal commute to and from San Diego and could see his kids!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 10, 2019)

soccer5210 said:


> I bet we played you then. I was so bummed when he told us that he was going to Albion but happy for him that he didn’t have to keep making that brutal commute to and from San Diego and could see his kids!


My daughter was on the younger side. But you use to play our 03/04 team coached by Keith Whitmer before age change. I heard he was making that drive, nuts.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 10, 2019)

Wait and see home many of those younger girls still play for Albion as they get older as opposed to moving to the other stronger clubs in the area.


----------



## El Clasico (May 10, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I have seen the Albion 06, 05, and 04’s team play. I hope that they can get the 05’s and 04’s playing like their 06’s. The 06 team is fantastic and I have said this many a time over the course of 2-3 years. Their run at NC through the more difficult side of the bracket was impressive. The key to their play comes from MW the coach. I think his influence at the DA level would be a huge catalyst for further progression of their DA teams. Though I do not think he will be involved in DA. Maybe someone can answer if that’s true or not. Not to put a blight on the 06’s success, but not all teams in DPL 06 played 12 games. More than likely Legends would have won DPL if playing a full schedule.


"The key to their play comes from MW the coach"
100% Agreed. Other than that, now much has changed at Albion on the girls side.


----------



## Swoosh (May 10, 2019)

Dos Equis said:


> Noah Gins, Albion Executive Director, has distinguished himself with the dubious achievement of leading a club to the bottom position in every age group of the SW Division of the Girls DA.  A collective -144 goal differential this season.  Fear not, Barry Ritson, whose sole decent DA team will graduate next year, and whose remaining teams will again be chasing Albion's for that bottom spot next season, has his back.
> 
> The problem with youth soccer is that the less experienced parents will not realize this group is just marketing their own clubs, and this is a press release.  How many clubs used the words "excited" in the first line of their quote?  They need better writers.
> 
> For another perspective, I would go back to this interview.


For a third perspective, consider these juggernauts:

Del Mar Sharks
Phoenix Rising
LA Breakers
Eagles
Heat
Arizona Arsenal
Arsenal


----------



## El Clasico (May 11, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> "The key to their play comes from MW the coach"
> 100% Agreed. Other than that, not much has changed at Albion on the girls side.


Don't know how to edit my post...   post should read ...Other than that, NOT much has changed at Albion...


----------



## Fact (May 11, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Wait and see home many of those younger girls still play for Albion as they get older as opposed to moving to the other stronger clubs in the area.


I hate to say Simi is right but by U15 Soccer parent IQs seem to go up and parents get sick of Gins allowing players to buy their way on to their top teams, but playing time etc


----------



## Fact (May 11, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Noah Gins
> “The DA is the highest level of player development in the USA. The DPL and ECNL are both competitive in the youth soccer landscape, but the advantage of the DPL is that players are able to advance to the DA,” added Gins. "


I would love to know how many non-bribing families have made the jump from DPL to DA and PLAYED!  I’ve heard that when Gins discovers that a DPL player is looking elsewhere, suddenly they become good enough to be a Development Player on the DA team but ride the pine. Some kiddos have actually wasted their whole day to travel to a game with the DA team only to never play.

Also heard there is more movement from the DPL teams to the 3rd team as opposed to upward movement. This is just plan sad.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 11, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Wait and see home many of those younger girls still play for Albion as they get older as opposed to moving to the other stronger clubs in the area.


Years back, I heard a lot of great things about NG and Albion from other coaches.  Upon further reflection, and years of results against top competition, I realized what NG is most successful at was getting his coaches highly paid.  That is a valued skill -- I mean that sincerely. 

My kids being part of some average, some very good, and some elite teams, and a few different clubs, has taught me that you cannot look to your elite teams to pay your coaches high salaries.  The whole club needs to be on board with the need to support those teams, and must be set up in a way to do so.  The Girls DA clubs know this, hence their focus on marketing DPL.  Without a prestigious, closed DPL league, and the high revenues of these teams, most will struggle in the long term to support a successful, even partially-funded DA program.

The alternative is to cater to the families with highly skilled players who can afford to pay the freight, but that is a more limited universe, and there can only be so many Socal Blues.

It is one thing to be a great coach,  it is another skillset to understand the business of elite club soccer.  Clubs with great coaches but poor business practices often have some good young teams, but very rarely do these teams last.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 11, 2019)

Swoosh said:


> For a third perspective, consider these juggernauts:
> 
> Del Mar Sharks
> Phoenix Rising
> ...


Every league (DA and ECNL) has been diluted first by the creation of ECNL, then by the creation of girls DA, and there are weak teams at the bottom of the brackets.  We will never really know how the top teams stack up against each other, so it is kind of useless.  We can measure by college commitments, but that says more about coaches and players than leagues.  

The contrast I was drawing was to Lavers, who is saying there should not be one forced path to the top, and those who support DA/DPL, including member clubs and US Soccer, who seem set in their desire to place DA above all else, and limit top players' choices.


----------



## dreamz (May 11, 2019)

Dos Equis said:


> Noah Gins, Albion Executive Director, has distinguished himself with the dubious achievement of leading a club to the bottom position in every age group of the SW Division of the Girls DA.  A collective -144 goal differential this season.  Fear not, Barry Ritson, whose sole decent DA team will graduate next year, and whose remaining teams will again be chasing Albion's for that bottom spot next season, has his back.
> 
> The problem with youth soccer is that the less experienced parents will not realize this group is just marketing their own clubs, and this is a press release.  How many clubs used the words "excited" in the first line of their quote?  They need better writers.
> 
> For another perspective, I would go back to this interview.


Imagine how bad the DPL teams are at Albion and LAP if their DA teams are as bad as they are.

All of America has to be laughing at his statement: “DPL AND ECNL COMPETE WITH SIMILAR PLAYER POOLS WITH GAMES ON A COMPARABLE LEVEL.”

What idiot says that out loud and the only people who could POSSIBLY believe it are the DPL parents who have never been part of the ECNL platform. Noah "I'm kissing US Soccer's a$$ for brownie points to keep me in DA because my teams suck" Gins - you are hysterical!

And I'm still wondering which B teams, in their right mind, are going to travel to showcases where no college coaches will attend (since they won't be in conjunction with ANY US Soccer showcase). So Cal DPL was poorly run and was a joke. Throw two more areas in and it's still poorly run and a bigger joke. 

I feel bad for the parents paying for this and believing the dog and pony sales show they are being sold on. 

This article didn't help SoccerToday win any points in the credibility department either. She'll publish anything NG asks her to publish. 

Youth soccer has become a bad comedy of errors from the top to the bottom. It's sad.


----------



## outside! (May 12, 2019)

dreamz said:


> This article didn't help SoccerToday win any points in the credibility department either. She'll publish anything NG asks her to publish.


The same has been said in the past about Surf press releases. It has got to be incredibly difficult to dig up enough news for a soccer new website. SoccerToday is useful in that it lets DOC's post news releases. You just need to remember the source.


----------



## JoeZ (May 18, 2019)

Fact said:


> I would love to know how many non-bribing families have made the jump from DPL to DA and PLAYED!  I’ve heard that when Gins discovers that a DPL player is looking elsewhere, suddenly they become good enough to be a Development Player on the DA team but ride the pine. Some kiddos have actually wasted their whole day to travel to a game with the DA team only to never play.
> 
> Also heard there is more movement from the DPL teams to the 3rd team as opposed to upward movement. This is just plan sad.


After months of not looking at this board I see the usual DPL haters are still at it spewing their negativism despite this expansion! Something good must be happening with the DPL. Maybe players are more likely to get the opportunity to play up from DPL to DA in a DA/DPL club than having to jump from an ECNL club? 

Anyway I know a few personally and one in particular who has had the opportunity to play up from DPL to DA and YES they PLAY and they DEVELOP doing so.  It’s great for them.  The question being will they drop HS to continue.... Yep..for some and no for others.  Glad they have the choices.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 18, 2019)

there will always be individual situations like this but the majority of DPL rostered players do not play with the DA team.  The DA team already has a full roster to play.  What I don't like about the DPL is it seems like  the clubs dangle this carrot to the parents that are searching for that dream.  It's ok if everyone is getting what they think they are paying for and are happy with that, I just don't like the manipulation of some of the parents and players for financial gain for the club


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 18, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> there will always be individual situations like this but the majority of DPL rostered players do not play with the DA team.  The DA team already has a full roster to play.  What I don't like about the DPL is it seems like  the clubs dangle this carrot to the parents that are searching for that dream.  It's ok if everyone is getting what they think they are paying for and are happy with that, I just don't like the manipulation of some of the parents and players for financial gain for the club


You are 100% correct.  But it furthers my claim that you need to find the right coach who is an advocate for your DD.  Leagues are secondary if you find the coach that is and advocate!!!


----------



## Fact (May 18, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> there will always be individual situations like this but the majority of DPL rostered players do not play with the DA team.  The DA team already has a full roster to play.  What I don't like about the DPL is it seems like  the clubs dangle this carrot to the parents that are searching for that dream.  It's ok if everyone is getting what they think they are paying for and are happy with that, I just don't like the manipulation of some of the parents and players for financial gain for the club


Great post!  I am not against DPL other than the false marketing and the fact that most of the DPL teams are not stronger than and in a lot of cases much weaker than teams that play in SDDA, CSL and SCDSL; It is a complete waste of time and money to make these kiddos travel to Arizona for league games.

Talking to coaches I know and my nieces that know a lot of girls that have played DPL, it is a horrible league for developing confidence and self-esteem as that carrot is dangled in front of them.  Without DPL these girls playing on the B or C team would have the same opportunity to make their club’s DA team.

Even Simi a once proponent of DPL was big enough to realize his error.  His dd would still have made the DA team if she had played on the B team in SCDSL.

So go back to you bridge Joe, no one wants your garage.


----------



## Fact (May 18, 2019)

I should add that for a DPL showcase, at least a few Albion teams could not even field a team.  Refused to borrow from their C teams and borrowed kiddos from other top club team.  Sad.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 18, 2019)

Fact said:


> Great post!  I am not against DPL other than the false marketing and the fact that most of the DPL teams are not stronger than and in a lot of cases much weaker than teams that play in SDDA, CSL and SCDSL; It is a complete waste of time and money to make these kiddos travel to Arizona for league games.
> 
> Talking to coaches I know and my nieces that know a lot of girls that have played DPL, it is a horrible league for developing confidence and self-esteem as that carrot is dangled in front of them.  Without DPL these girls playing on the B or C team would have the same opportunity to make their club’s DA team.
> 
> ...


I’d say your issue isn’t with the fact that DPL exists or its structure but the Coaches you’ve experienced whom have bastardized the process.


----------



## Fact (May 18, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’d say your issue isn’t with the fact that DPL exists or its structure but the Coaches you’ve experienced whom have bastardized the process.


Thinking about it, the creation of DPL has made it necessary for all teams to travel further for their league games and cost families more money in general.  Have a good night.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 18, 2019)

Fact said:


> Thinking about it, the creation of DPL has made it necessary for all teams to travel further for their league games and cost families more money in general.  Have a good night.


It is critical to point out that these families have voluntarily committed to the expense. Families a that are educated to the exposure/experience that DPL facilitates. I know your situation has been different, but the consensus seems to be more positive than negative.


----------



## timbuck (May 18, 2019)

Keep DA.  Keep ECNL. 
Everything else should be f1, f2 or f3. 
No more discovery. No more champions/ Europa. 
Just f1. 
And if your team is good enough- pick 2 tournaments to travel. And play national cup.


----------



## Josep (May 18, 2019)

TBuck, you’re right.  Way too many designations.  Stick with dA/ECNL/ and then the rest.  

National cup is a scam.  At the older age groups you don’t event have the top half of the teams.


----------



## Fact (May 19, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> It is critical to point out that these families have voluntarily committed to the expense. Families a that are educated to the exposure/experience that DPL facilitates. I know your situation has been different, but the consensus seems to be more positive than negative.


If you want to use the word “voluntarily” loosely ok.  There are still plenty of families that believe that DPL IS DA.  When asked what league their child plays in they say DA not DPL.

We all know that Beach has some pretty great B teams.  I believe one won a National Championship a few years back which surely provided more exposure than the current DPL?

Kicker maybe you can enlighten me what beneifts exist for DPL teams that B teams did not previously have?

Also if DPL is so great, why is there a mass exodus from Surf’s older DPL teams this season?


----------



## JoeZ (May 19, 2019)

Dear Fact,  You have some deep rooted anger and resentments.  This cannot be good for you.

Look at the lists of ECNL clubs, DA clubs and DPL club’s.  All also have flight 1 and 2 level teams for you. Is your club one of them? 

Talk about marketing? There is clearly a market for the DPL not only in SoCal but it seems nationwide with more to come. 

There is no exodus from Surf DPL or any other club DPL teams.  In fact the opposite I am aware of. The club is investing in the program, the coaches and player development as are a few other strong clubs. I wish however this was done a few years ago. The future has potential to be even better for those that make wise thought out choices. 

Now if you know someone who actually believes DPL is DA they are simply delusional or you are making it up. You must be making that up too.

We have been traveling to league games in AZ and NV for years.  In other parts of the country every league game at the higher levels is a road trip or flight.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 19, 2019)

Fact said:


> If you want to use the word “voluntarily” loosely ok.  There are still plenty of families that believe that DPL IS DA.  When asked what league their child plays in they say DA not DPL.
> 
> We all know that Beach has some pretty great B teams.  I believe one won a National Championship a few years back which surely provided more exposure than the current DPL?
> 
> ...


No....I use the word “voluntarily” by its definition.  People make the choice on their own free will. Families need to take responsibility for the decisions they are making. 

Don’t misconstrue my comment as a debate or argument.


----------



## Fact (May 19, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> No....I use the word “voluntarily” by its definition.  People make the choice on their own free will. Families need to take responsibility for the decisions they are making.
> 
> Don’t misconstrue my comment as a debate or argument.


Sorry but we will have to disagree with the use of the word “voluntarily.”  When a family pays a couple thousand and commits their kiddo to a team for a year, I use the word in the legal sense which means that they are given only truthful information from the club so that they make an informed decision. Many families at Albion and Surf were provided with misinformation when they made their decisions.  Maybe other clubs too, I don’t know as my reach no longer goes that far north.


----------



## Fact (May 19, 2019)

JoeZ said:


> There is no exodus from Surf DPL or any other club DPL teams.  In fact the opposite I am aware of. The club is investing in the program, the coaches and player development as are a few other strong clubs. I wish however this was done a few years ago. The future has potential to be even better for those that make wise thought out choices.
> 
> Now if you know someone who actually believes DPL is DA they are simply delusional or you are making it up. You must be making that up too.
> 
> We have been traveling to league games in AZ and NV for years.  In other parts of the country every league game at the higher levels is a road trip or flight.


Dear Loser:  you are a delusional idiot to think that DPL is at the same level as DA and ECNL.  Yes teams have been traveling to Arizona and Nevada for games, but these are the top teams looking for competition. Not lower level teams like most DPL teams.  

No exodus from Surf DPL teams?  Your kid is an 03 right?  I challenge you to look at Surf’s roster right after the high school
season and look at it in July.  Half the team will be gone, and no they did not go to the DA team, they learned their voluntary choice was a huge mistake.

Later loser, have to caught a flight to sunny weather.  If you stand out in the rain today maybe no on will notice that you are a sorry sack.


----------

